# WUSV 2013 in Phila



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Anyone going to the WUSV in Phila? I'm going Fri and Sat. Once in a lifetime opp.
Info at WUSV2013.org


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

I'm here now but haven't made it to the stadium yet. As a newbie, I'm really excited to see the "big dogs."

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

There are lots of people from the board that are already there or will be. I'll be there tomorrow and Sat.


----------



## R-a-m-b-o (Feb 17, 2012)

is there any way to watch it online?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The last I heard there was not going to be any live feeds.  Maybe that has changed.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

live feeds? we are lucky they finally posted the competitor list!!!!

I am here!!! mnm and I drove in from Pittsburgh together and caja's mom should be shortly too - anyone else?? we are thinking of dinner in Chinatown????? we are staying in Wilmington DE about 15 miles from the stadiium
Lee


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

I was there from around noon to 4:30 and am going back first thing in the am. Very nice stadium, missed the usa competitors but hope to see two tomorrow.

C


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Was going to head down today but we decided to just go tomorrow. Plan to leave at 5 if the 3 month old thinks that sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

I'll be there briefly on Saturday, although I fear it's going to be one of those blink-and-I'll-miss-you deals.

If you're going to have dinner in Chinatown, I'd probably recommend Rangoon, although it's Burmese food, not Chinese. But it's fun, good for groups of all sizes (rarely too crowded), and reasonably priced. Besides, trying stuff you can't get elsewhere is the whole point of going to a city, and Burmese is fairly hard to find.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

We should be there tomorrow! I would like to stay longer but with one heavily pregnant terrier and one sick GSD, I am only doing a day trip.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Ive been here since first thing this morning

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'll be there tomorrow and saturday. Taking the train from MD. Nice hour ride which should be easy. Lucky to get a decent hotel for a alright price. Some places were sky high.

**** shame that they aren't doing any livefeeds. You can see the results so far of some of the dogs that have gone


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

soo bummed I can't go. I was looking so forward to it~to meet friends and some of their dogs(not the competitors!), but the timing couldn't have been worse. 
For all of you that are going, enjoy!!! Best of luck to team USA!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Well my vacation request was denied so I cannot make it unless I leave directly after work on Saturday (6pm) and make the 7 hour drive up from NC to Phili and try to catch the last day and closing ceremonies. My wife thinks I am crazy for even thinking about it. But what can I say.


----------



## TheJakel (May 2, 2013)

I was thinking of going, still havent decided yet for saturday.
When is the us team trialing in the stadium? 
Are the specific days posted?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

we found some of the posting yesterday - Sean and Mike go this morning....someone else from US this afternoon....

on the way out in a few - 

Lee


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Alexis, what happened with Figo? I assume he didn't out?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

lhczth said:


> Alexis, what happened with Figo? I assume he didn't out?


Sent you a PM

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

DWTVLIVEFEED - live streaming video powered by Livestream


----------



## ohdev (Mar 26, 2012)

I'll be there tomorrow, possibly today if I can catch a ride down in a little bit. I was going to go each day but a death in the family caused a change of plans. If anyone wants to meet up though, I was born and raised in Philly so I'd be happy to show anyone around the city too c:


----------



## TheJakel (May 2, 2013)

Looks like I'm going tomorrow  

I'll be there around 10. Hopefully I'll get to see Josh and Icky in obediance tomorrow.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

PPL Park is located in Chester not Philly.



gsdheeler said:


> Anyone going to the WUSV in Phila?
> 
> I'm going Fri and Sat. Once in a lifetime opp.
> Info at WUSV2013.org


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> PPL Park is located in Chester not Philly.


It's all the same ****


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

I went Friday and Saturday, and LOVED it!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Whats up with the lack of real time coverage? Very disappointed in the way this has been handled by the GSDCA.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

To be fair, the GSDCA isn't really running this. The WDA is.


----------

